# Shoot Like a Girl Staff Shooters



## MN_Chick (Jul 13, 2008)

Congrats ladies!!!!

:rockband:


----------



## canam (Apr 2, 2003)

Thanks Karen! I will do my best.


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

Congrats to all who made it. I know Karen told me she had alot of ppl apply when I talked to her in Metropolis. Wish I coulda made team but thats cool. Try again next yr.. And I will still sport my "I shoot like a girl" shirt when I shoot..


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

Karen once again being the husband of one of those female hunters you've inspired I want to say THANK YOU!!! You have not only the support of many female archers but many of us men as well.


----------



## goofyswife2788 (Jun 5, 2008)

Thank you for the opertunity Karen!


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

Yep, thanks, thanks, thanks!!!


----------



## z28melissa (Feb 8, 2007)

Congrats ladies!! What a great organization!

Ok, these socks kick butt!!!
http://shootlikeagirl.com/shop/index.php?act=viewProd&productId=93


----------



## goofyswife2788 (Jun 5, 2008)

z28melissa said:


> Congrats ladies!! What a great organization!
> 
> Ok, these socks kick butt!!!
> http://shootlikeagirl.com/shop/index.php?act=viewProd&productId=93


Dont they? May have to order me a pair of those!!


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

thanks!


----------



## edswench (Apr 26, 2009)

Thanks for the opportunity Karen and welcome back from your vacation..


----------



## TN- archerychic (Jun 4, 2007)

Many thanks for the opportunity to be a part of something so cool.


----------



## MsEMSarcher (Nov 30, 2008)

Congrats to all the ladies on the team and thank you Karen for giving me a chance.


----------



## team-A&S (Jan 14, 2009)

*Thanks!!*

I am very excited to be apart of this group of ladies, and show my shooting skill (ha ha) while having fun! :teeth: Any ladies willing to talk to me about anything archery/hunting- great! I am very new and wanting to learn anything especially from another ladies point of view.

No offense Men... I really appericate any help but its definitly alittle different hearing from another women.


----------



## goofyswife2788 (Jun 5, 2008)

team-A&S said:


> I am very excited to be apart of this group of ladies, and show my shooting skill (ha ha) while having fun! :teeth: Any ladies willing to talk to me about anything archery/hunting- great! I am very new and wanting to learn anything especially from another ladies point of view.
> 
> No offense Men... I really appericate any help but its definitly alittle different hearing from another women.


Thats what we do best! Help each other out ..welcome and anything I can do to help just let me know....


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

team-A&S said:


> I really appericate any help but its definitly alittle different hearing from another women.


so true!


----------



## SLG2 (Feb 16, 2008)

SLG2 said:


> This is posted on the Sponsor Page, but wanted to personally say thanks to everyone who applied. You all are deserving to be on our staff, and we'll keep your interest on file for future opportunities for those who were not selected. Our board of directors limited us to twelve shooters, and we are thrilled to make this announcement!
> 
> Shoot Like a Girl is proud to announce the following staff shooters to represent the company:
> Georgianna Braden , Kimberly Brinson, Melissa Carter, Julie Griggs, Donna Hale, Shanna Hills, Sarah Ivie, Ammie Kennedy, Ginger Martin, Andrea Murphy, Tiffany Page, Tiffany Westbrook and Marjorie DeNeal
> ...


Correction, Marjorie DeNeal is an adult member of our shooting staff, not a youth (Sorry for the misprint), Karen


----------



## maineyotekiller (Oct 1, 2005)

Thanks for the hat Karen. Brooke thinks she's the coolest kid on the block! And I do too!


----------



## SLG2 (Feb 16, 2008)

*Franklin, TN*



SLG2 said:


> Correction, Marjorie DeNeal is an adult member of our shooting staff, not a youth (Sorry for the misprint), Karen


Hi all! We are at Franklin, TN at the Wildlife Extravaganza! It's at the AG Center off I65. Any staff shooters coming in? We added this event late, but if any of you are available and near would love for you to stop by and help empower more women to participate in shooting sports! Karen


----------



## MoBuzzCut (Aug 22, 2007)

Karen you actually have Mary's name speeled wrong it is Mary.
Contgrats to all that made SLG shooting Staff


----------

